# Resident Evil 5 language issues



## RevolutionistT (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, I am having issues with resident evil 5 on my laptop which I bought the same day as the game. It is a toshiba satellite a665 with a core i3 processor, windows 7 home premium 64 bit. I have plenty of HD space and RAM to run this as well. When I first pop the game into the drive it comes up with all weird characters instead of letters. Then the menus are in Japanese. I was able to figure out how to get it to install. It took overnight to complete but finally worked. I can start the game, but again the menus are all in weird symbols rather than letters. The strange thing is i put the game into my Dell Inspiron 640m which has windows 7 Pro 32 bit and the install menus showed up in English. I didnt install it on the Dell, just wanted to see if it would be the same. Any insight on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

RE5 language issue is quite known. Assuming your regional settings are fine, you can change the language to english (top left corner) on the launcher after installing the game. Launcher is where you also change DirectX versions etc. 

If you insist though, you can run the setup through command prompt with language line:
press start > type cmd and press enter to open command prompt
type the disc drive letter (D: or E: in general) to access your RE5 dvd
type setup /L1033 and it will run the setup in english.

Just run the launcher instead of using shortcuts directly to the game exe and you should see the language option on top.

Your other laptop probably has a different region/language setting. The issue was acknowledged by Capcom officially and it has to do with their game defaulting to Japanese on systems that run anything other than EFIGS.


----------

